# speed cooking ingredients: Benzaldehyde, Mercury(II) nitrate monohydrate, Cyclohexylamine, n-Butylamine



## ads11270 (Dec 10, 2022)

문제는 이러한 화학 샘플이 현재 우리나라에서 개인 판매가 불가능하다는 것입니다.Should I make each ingredient myself? But I have no idea how to do it. Is there a video or something?


----------



## G.Patton

ads11270 said:


> 문제는 이러한 화학 샘플이 현재 우리나라에서 개인 판매가 불가능하다는 것입니다.Should I make each ingredient myself? But I have no idea how to do it. Is there a video or something?



ads11270Hello, it is prohibited to use any language except for English in public messages. Please, follow BB forum Rules. Further messages in your language will be deleted.


----------



## G.Patton

ads11270 said:


> Should I make each ingredient myself? But I have no idea how to do it. Is there a video or something?



ads11270You can look around BB forum and read about them. For example, mercury(II) nitrate can be made by yourself, there is video tutorial. Also this reagent can be substituted by HgCl2.


----------

